# Healthy Paws frozen raw food



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone here feed Healthy Paws frozen raw food? I have been feeding Natures Variety for over a year now, but was thinking of maybe giving Beamer some other meat sources. Healthy Paws also has salmon, bison and turkey, which NV does not.

Anyone?

Ryan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree that it's a good idea to find diff. meat sources when feeding raw. If you do try other foods like this, let me know how things go, 'k?  Cuz right now, there is very little offered in my area in the form of frozen raw diets.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ryan, have you ever considered making your own, such as Daniel does, or by using a mix of supplements into raw meats? Know Better Dog Food has a great product that you simply mix in with ground, raw meat and it is a complete diet for the dog. It's easy and cheaper.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj, I bought a small slmon package to try out today from healthy paws. Beamer likey!

So, what is this 'Better Dog Food"??????

Ryan


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought about making the raw food like Daniel, but seems like lot of work for lazy me.. lol.. Maybe I will look into it...????

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you should vary the foods. Try some of healthy paws, some of NV, some of Tollden. 

I was in Whitby on Saturday to get more meat for my boys. I spend a good portion of saturday making my guys patties. Yes it's takes up time, but for me it's worth it cause it saves me moola. Ground lamb is $3.50lb. NV Lamb is like $16 for 3lbs which is over $5 a pound.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

With two dogs, I agree it is worth the effort to make the food. I've stopped doing that, but am planning on changing that this week. I had a crazy busy summer so just had no time nor energy.

Check out www.knowbetterdogfood.com for the mixes they sell for those cooking or feeding raw. It is a B.C. company that the store owners I work with like a lot. I've used two pouches of their "U-Stew" and "Better in the Raw" and like them. I had tried right from scratch, for Ricky's liver diet at one point, measuring oils, crushing vitamin capsules, breaking up supplements, and grinding egg shells. It was work AND I think I messed up because Ricky ended up sick after 4 days on that!! :frusty: Too much of a headache for me, when I can get this product that I trust and means the dogs get exactly the extra nutrients they need that they don't get from raw chicken breast, for example.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It looks like the Better in the Raw is really simply a supplement. I thought it was an actual meal. Looks okay though.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

marjrc said:


> With two dogs, I agree it is worth the effort to make the food. I've stopped doing that, but am planning on changing that this week. I had a crazy busy summer so just had no time nor energy.
> 
> Check out www.knowbetterdogfood.com for the mixes they sell for those cooking or feeding raw. It is a B.C. company that the store owners I work with like a lot. I've used two pouches of their "U-Stew" and "Better in the Raw" and like them. I had tried right from scratch, for Ricky's liver diet at one point, measuring oils, crushing vitamin capsules, breaking up supplements, and grinding egg shells. It was work AND I think I messed up because Ricky ended up sick after 4 days on that!! :frusty: Too much of a headache for me, when I can get this product that I trust and means the dogs get exactly the extra nutrients they need that they don't get from raw chicken breast, for example.


Well I agree you were doing way too much. I just mix in my meat with my veggies, then supplements, a combination of feedsentials, kelp, alfalfa, and fish oil. Then just portion out into 3.5oz patties. That's it.


----------

